
Show HN: JS2HTML – Formatting JavaScript as HTML - codedrome
http://online.codedrome.com/js2html/js2html.htm
======
helb
It doesn't seem to like non-ascii characters.

    
    
        "ěščřžý";
        "привіт";
        "<emoji><emoji>"; // HN stripped the actual emojis
    

turns into:

    
    
        "undefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefined";</br>
        "undefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefinedundefined";</br>
        "undefinedundefinedundefinedundefined";

------
LockAndLol
What is up with your SSL certificate? snazzygal.co.uk ?

~~~
codedrome
Working on it! I've just renewed the certificate and my hosting company seem
to have screwed up :(

